# Bleeding in 4th month....



## metafisica (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi!

My cousin sister is in the 4th month of pregnancy and yesterday she had some brown spotting which developed into more heavy bleeding of bright red color....she went to the hospital and had the ultra sound where she was told that the baby is fine but that she had contractions at the back of her uterus...she was given progesterone to be inserted vaginally and was ordered a bed rest...

Have any of you had experience with similar cases? Does it mean that this is the beginning of miscarriage?

herbal remedies? Acupressure? is there anything else that she could/should do....? All advises and opinions are mostly welcome.....


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Did they say anything about the placenta?


----------



## JenChaffee (Jul 8, 2009)

On Saturday, I was in the hospital being checked for this same problem. I am also in the fourth month. This is my first pregnancy. Initially, it was brown spotting. Then it was pretty heavy and very bright red for a couple hours (this was what prompted a trip to the hospital). Then was a day of bright red spotting. Then a couple days of brown spotting, and now it is gone.

No one could find any problems. Protocol forces the nurses to call a bleeding event a "threatened miscarriage", but I was assured that placenta looks good, cervix looks good, babies (twins) look good. No one would venture a guess as to what was going on. I was told to stay on bedrest until I saw my OB. She said everything looked fine and wouldn't guess at the problem, either.

I am curious to see if anyone has any input on this.


----------



## D&S Mom (Jun 17, 2006)

I bled on a off for the first 5 months of my third pregnancy. And I mean enough to go through my pajamas and into the mattress. It was a lot. But the baby was fine upon ultrasound and he is a happy healthy 2 year old now. Just keep hope. Bleeding doesn't necessarily mean miscarraige.


----------



## metafisica (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you all for sharing your stories..placenta is fine...she is still spot bleeding on and off and is taking a rest....we are hopeful that all will turn out fine in the end


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I had bright red bleeding in my 4th month that was a small tear on the corner of my placenta where it had lifted away from the uterus. During my research of that I found that many times even with an u/s they may not see where the bleeding came from because it can be hidden behind the placenta. Mine was easy to see because it was on the corner and there was a little blob where the bleeding showed. If I were her I would not lift anything more than 10 lbs, and would try to take things as easily as possible for the next couple weeks. I was put on modified bedrest and had to get help with my very active DD. Dh took a few days off, my best friend came and stayed with us for a couple days and DD did stay with her grandparents a couple nights. I would just recommend taking it easy I also took vitamin E to help with healing.


----------

